# Sperrung des "Donnerlochs" (Brodenbach)



## TresXF (5. September 2001)

hi, wie manche von euch schon selbst "erfahren" haben, hängen auf beiden einfahrten des donnerlochtrails (trimmpfad) in brodenbach/mosel fette "radfahren verboten"-schilder...

ich hab dem bürgermeister mal ne nette mail mit bitte um entfernung der schilder geschickt. wäre schön wenn ihr euch aufraffen könntet auch ein paar sachliche mails zu schicken > [email protected] 

der trail ist so soulig - viel zu schade um ihn wegzusperren


----------



## dave (5. September 2001)

Das kann doch nicht war sein!!!!!! 
Werd auch gleich mal ein Mail aufsetzen und alle anmailen, mit denen ich den Trail schon mal hinuntergefahren bin.
Hoffentlich bringt's was 
Der Weg ist wirklich super genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nakamur (6. September 2001)

Es wäre vielleicht interessant, zu wissen warum die Schilder hängen?
Rowdietum einzelner ?
Naturschutzgründe?
Dann kann  man gleich viel sachlicher an die Sache  herangehen.


----------



## dave (6. September 2001)

Nach dem 'Warum' habe ich in meinem Mail auch gefragt. 
Wenn er antworten sollte, werde ich die genauen Gründe sofort posten.
Bin jetzt  einfach von den von dir angesprochenen Aspekten ausgegangen.


----------



## TresXF (6. September 2001)

naturschutz glaube ich kaum - es ist ein trimm-dich-pfad, dh. alle 50m am wegesrand treppen, balken und son zeug...

rowdietum? hmm, die einheimischen führen ihre hunde (meist ohne leine) öfters dort gassi. da hatte ich vor jahren schon mal ärger mit dem besitzer eines bissigen, nichtangeleinten köters.

ich hoffe das der BM mir mal zurückschreibt...


----------



## dave (6. September 2001)

Mhhh! Ich glaube Nakamur und ich  meinen einen anderen Trail. Und zwar den Single, welcher bachabwärts gesehen links am Bach entlang läuft. Der hat null Treppen, Balken usw. Dafür zwei schöne Stellen zum Springen! 

Den Trimm-Dich-Pfad kenne ich gar nicht. Ist bestimmt der Weg auf der rechten Bachseite, oder?


----------



## TresXF (6. September 2001)

nein, wir meinen den gleichen weg  die trimm-teile sind nicht *auf* sondern *neben* dem weg ... ansonsten ein ganz normaler, traumhafter singletrail (beginnt links vom bach am donnerloch und endet kurz vor der ortschaft auf einen asphaltweg, dann minibrücke/bzw. bachfurt). sind euch die stationen für leibesübungen nie aufgefallen? der weg rechts des baches ist ein wald/forstweg.


----------



## dave (7. September 2001)

der single ist schuld 
er ist sooo schön, da komme ich gar nicht mehr dazu nach links oder rechts zu schauen!


----------



## steve (7. September 2001)

Habe jedenfall auch ne Mail an den BM  geschickt und versucht mit Tourismus... zu argumentieren. Bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt. Habe Wonko die Mail weitergeleitet und er wird auch noch schreiben.


----------



## Rockyalex! (7. September 2001)

ob wir da Antworten kriegen.
Ob der Bürgermeister in dem Fall mit sich reden läßt?
An der Saarschleife hatten wir den selben Fall und da hat sich das ganze nach ca. zwei Jahren gelegt da ständig die Schilder abgeschraubt wurden. Da es auch zu keinen weiteren, zur Anzeige gebrachten Zusammenstößen mit was auch immer kam, wurden keine Schilder mehr aufgehangen.
Strafe hab ich dort auch nie bezahlt und Unfälle mit Wanderern versucht man eh zu vermeiden. Meist waren die jedoch begeisterte Zuschauer; der Weg ist wesentlich steiler als das Donaloch.
Gruß


----------



## steve (7. September 2001)

Das kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor. Beim Kaiserstuhl waren auch mal ne Zeitlang Verbotsschilder für MTBler angebracht. 
Nach einiger Zeit waren aber keine mehr da, hatte mich schon gewundert, bis ich bei einem MTB Projekt von jemanden erfahren habe, daß er mit den Schilder seine Decke tapeziert hat und immer wenn nen neues SChild da war er es abgeschraubt hat, bis keine mehr aufgehängt wurden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TresXF (7. September 2001)

btw, wenn es einen interessiert woher der name "donnerloch" kommt:

der trail führt an einer keltischen kultstätte die dem gott "Donar" (=Thor) geweiht war. eine sehr beindruckende, unheimliche felsformation die tief in das bachtal einschneidet. bei herbstlichem nebelwetter kann man sich gut ausmalen wie heftig die atmosphäre bei den verehrungen und ritualen gewesen sein muss.

die kultstätte befindet sich oberhalb der traileinfahrt, ein kleines hinweisschild befindet sich dort, anhalten lohnt sich auf jeden fall wenn man den flair historischer stätten mag. werde demnächst mal ein foto posten.

cu


----------



## Rockyalex! (9. September 2001)

1. Wissen wir doch
2. Hat schon jemand eine Antwort von Herrn Saueressig (wie    treffend)


----------



## steve (11. September 2001)

Ich habe bisher noch nichts von ihm gehört.
Ob man da nochmal nachhorchen soll?

Werde ihm noch etwas Zeit lassen, dann frag ich mal nach.

Steve


----------



## TresXF (15. September 2001)

_heute bekam ich die an die allgemeinheit gehaltene "pressemitteilung" von hernn saueressig..._

*Sperrung des Wander- und Trimmpfades für Radfahrer im Brodenbachtal*

Das Brodenbachtal, welches von der Mosel bis hinauf zu den Hunsrückgemeinden Udenhausen und Buchholz führt, ist ein beliebtes Ausflugsziel für Wanderer und Mountainbiker. Hieran soll sich auch in Zukunft grundsätzlich nichts ändern. 
Jedoch hat die Ortsgemeinde Brodenbach veranlasst, im unteren Bereich den Wander- und Trimmpfad, welcher taleinwärts gesehen auf der rechten Bachseite verläuft, für Fahrräder in beiden Richtungen zu sperren. Bei diesem Sperrschild ist ein Hinweisschild mit angebracht, worauf verwiesen wird, den parallel zu diesem Wanderpfad auf der anderen Bachseite verlaufenden Fahrweg zu benutzen.
Bei dem gesperrten Weg handelt es sich zum größten Teil nur um einen Pfad, der an einigen stellen gerade mal einen Fußgänger zulässt und hinzukommend an einigen Stellen sehr unübersichtlich ist. Des weiteren ist dieser Weg auch als Waldlehrpfad ausgeschrieben und wird häufig von Kindergärten und Schulklassen als Ausflugsziel angenommen. 
Nicht nur die Vielzahl der Beschwerden, sondern auch die Beschädigungen des Weges wie tiefe Spurrillen, losgefahrene Treppenstufen, usw., die alljährlich von freiwilligen Helfern wieder bereinigt werden müssen, haben uns veranlasst diesen Weg zu sperren.
In den letzten Tagen haben mir mehrere Mountainbiker per E-Mail ihren Unmut über die Sperrung mitgeteilt. Ich kann diesen Unmut nicht ganz teilen, zumal es parallel zu diesem Weg einen Weg gibt der breit genug für Mountainbiker und Wanderer ist und das Brodenbachtal somit erschlossen bleibt. Ich kann meinen Unmut nur darüber äußern, das vor einigen Jahren eine Mountainbike-Zeitung und Tourenausschreiber diesen Weg ins Mountainbikenetz mit aufgenommen hat und als Donnerloch-Trail angepriesen hat, ohne sich wohl auch nur ein einziges Mal mit Gemarkungs- und Wegeeigentümern zu unterhalten.
Der Mountainbikesport hat seine Berechtigung wie jede andere Freizeitbeschäftigung. 
Wir haben hier in Brodenbach ein breitgefächertes Wander- und Wegenetz und kommen diesen Freizeitbeschäftigungen sicherlich nach. An manchen Stellen ist nun mal eine gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme unumgänglich und es müssen Kompromisse gefasst werden. Diesem Kompromiss sind wir im Brodenachtal nachgekommen.

Michael Saueressig
Ortsbürgermeister


----------



## dave (15. September 2001)

Der Bürgermeister hat natürlich keine Ahnung, dass ein breiter Weg für Biker total unspekatkulär ist 
Was den engen Pfad angeht, so kann es natürlich schon unter der Woche etwas problematisch sein, wenn man auf einmal vor ner Schulklasse steht. 
Allerdings fahren wir persönlich nur am Wochenende dort lang. Piet, der den Trail schon seit mindestens 6 Jahren abfährt, hat gemeint in der Zeit nur einen einzigen Wanderer getroffen zu haben, der sich aufgeregt hätte. Die meisten Leute hätten ihn im Gegenteil sogar angefeuert.
Und eigentlich sind dort doch gar nicht so viele Wanderer unterwegs. Ich bin dieses Jahr nur auf zwei Leute gestoßen. War allerdings auch nicht so oft dort unterwegs.
Was die Abnutzung angeht, so könnten wir natürlich anbieten auch einmal beim Ausbessern mitzuhelfen. In Amerika haben sie solche Probleme z.T. auch auf diese Weise gelöst.


----------



## Rockyalex! (16. September 2001)

Da hat sich der Herr Saueressig ja mächtig ins Zeug gelegt!

Ich finde wir sollten so schnell nicht aufgeben und versuchen dem klarzumachen, dass die Biker im Donaloch keine großen Schäden anrichten und auch sonst sehr genügsame Gesellen sind (zumindest wenn man sie über die Jahrelang benutzten Wege fahren lässt.)
Kein normaler Mensch hat übrigens Morgens Zeit im Donaloch rumzufahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (17. September 2001)

Ich habe dem Bürgermeister nochmal geschrieben und versucht ihm unsere Sicht klar zu machen. 
Dass wir auf den breiten Parallelweg ausweichen können ist schließlich völlig uninteressant für uns.
Ich habe daher angeboten die Helfer bei der Wegepflege zu unterstützen. 
Das wäre in meinen Augen ein guter Kompromiss. Wie seht ihr das?
Käm' bestimmt gut an, wenn wir das tatsächlich mal mit mehreren Leuten machen würden! 
Passiert bestimmt auch nur ein, höchstens zwei Mal im Jahr.
Bin mal gespannt, was er antwortet ...


----------



## dave (18. September 2001)

Hab gerade eine Antwort vom Bürgermeister erhalten. 
Bitte helft mir bei der Beantwortung seiner Fragen! Denn ich kenne dort in der Gegend bis jetzt - leider - nur das Donnerloch. Außerdem bin ich nicht sooo oft da unten um repräsentative Aussagen zu machen. Ich zähle also auf euch Kowelenzer und insb. auf dich TresXF! 


Sehr geehrter Herr Werner,

vielen Dank zunächst einmal dafür, dass Sie meine Stellungnahme wohl intensiv 
gelesen haben und sich Ihre Gedanken hierzu gemacht haben.

Ich persönlich bin wahrlich kein verfechter des Mountainbike-Sports und möchte 
schon garnicht das Brodenbach bei den Bikern in Ungnade fällt. Nur leider ist es 
nun mal so, dass ich derjenige bin bei dem sich die Leute über dies und das 
aufregen und sich beschweren. Irgendwann hat mann dann, bei allem Wohlwollen, 
die Nase voll. Kaum sind die einen zufrieden und ruhig, schon hat man sich den 
Unmut er anderen auferlegt. So ist das nunmal.

In Ihrem Schreiben konnte ich ein paar gute Ansätze erkennen, die mich dazu 
bewegt haben das Thema noch nicht ganz als erledigt zu betrachten. Zumindest 
werde ich dies mit meinen Herren Beigeordneten und dem Verkehrsverein noch 
einmal diskutieren. Hierzu würden mir die Beantwortung einiger Fragen sehr 
weiter helfen.

1. An welchen Tagen werden solche Strecken wohl am meisten genutzt.
2. Wie sieht die Route eines Bikers aus der das Brodenbachtal nutzt.
3. Wo sind Ausgangspunkt und Zielort.
4. Werden in Brodenbach noch andere Strecken stark genutzt.
5. Werden im Bereich der Untermosel noch andere Strecken stark genutzt.
6. Gibt es eine Art Routenkarte für diese Strecken.

Bei der Mithilfe zur Beantwortung der Fragen wäre ich Ihnen sehr dankbar.

mfg
Michael Saueressig


----------



## Thomas (19. September 2001)

Hi Dave,
erstmal bei Herrn Saueressig für die Mail bedanken - ich hätte nicht wirklich mit einer Antwort gerechnet!

Vielleicht kann man ihn zu einer gemeinsamen Abfahrt auf einem bereigestellten Bike einladen? (Dann hätte das Forum wahrscheinlich einen weiteren Benutzer aus der Koblenzer Gegend )
Ich drücke Euch feste die Daumen, vielleicht gibt es bei der Dimb ja noch ein paar Patentrezepte für solche Situationen...
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Rockyalex! (19. September 2001)

Das Herr Saueressig sich dem Thema mit seinen Herren noch einmal widmet, finde ich sehr in Ordnung.

Obwohl ich selbst das Donaloch noch nicht so häufig gefahren bin versuche ich brauchbare Antworten zu geben, die auf jeden Fall auf mich zutreffen. 

1. An welchen Tagen werden solche Strecken wohl am meisten genutzt. 
Meist wohl am Wochenende, aber auf keine Fall Morgens, wie bemängelt wurde. Schulklassen werden wohl kaum gestört!

2. Wie sieht die Route eines Bikers aus der das Brodenbachtal nutzt.
Ich kenne nur die Anfahrt aus Richtung Boppard, über den Hunsrück(Buchholz). Dann den Kreuzweg bei der Burg Thurant.
Von dort einen Weg nach Pfaffenheck zurück.
3. Wo sind Ausgangspunkt und Zielort. 
In meinem Fall wohl meist von Koblenz über die Bopparder Attraktionen
4. Werden in Brodenbach noch andere Strecken stark genutzt.
Von mir nur die in 3. angesprochenen, ich kenn kaum andere. 
5. Werden im Bereich der Untermosel noch andere Strecken stark genutzt. 
Highlights sind wohl Koberner Burg, Elztal, Kondertal mit Fischerpfad, Ankerpfad bei Lay
6. Gibt es eine Art Routenkarte für diese Strecken.
Benutze ich keine.

Hilfreich wäre es vielleicht auf die gute Kooperation von Boppard mit MTBlern hinzuweisen, dazu gibt es anscheinend auch eine Umfrage auf Initiative von Boppard.

Gruß Alex


----------



## TresXF (19. September 2001)

hier die mail die ich ihm heut mittag geschickt hab:

_sehr geehrter herr saueressig,

erstmal vielen dank für die rückantwort ;-) da ich in der umittelbaren
umgebung wohne, möchte ich ihre fragen gerne beantworten:

1. An welchen Tagen werden solche Strecken wohl am meisten genutzt.
ich selbst "nutze" die strecke ca. alle 14 tage einmal, ab ca. 17.00 uhr

2. Wie sieht die Route eines Bikers aus der das Brodenbachtal nutzt.
eine typische "donnerloch-trail" runde sieht bei mir folgendermassen
aus: start in löf, dann in alken das bachtal hoch bis pfaffenheck, von
dort nach udenhausen und dann über den brodenbachtal-schotterweg runter.
der gesperrte weg ist eigentlich immer das krönende finale. ein schmaler
pfad der einfach traumhaft durch den wald am bach entlang führt.

3. Wo sind Ausgangspunkt und Zielort.
löf > alken > pfaffenheck > udenhausen > brodenbach > löf (ca. 80min.)

4. Werden in Brodenbach noch andere Strecken stark genutzt.
von mir wird (selten) die teufelslay genutzt.

5. Werden im Bereich der Untermosel noch andere Strecken stark genutzt.
löf, hatzenport, kattenes, alken, burgen, kobern-gondorf, lehmen, müden
(elzbachtal) etc. es soll ja nicht langweilig werden.

6. Gibt es eine Art Routenkarte für diese Strecken.
ich erkunde alle wege selbst, die wanderkarten sind ein wenig grob dafür
(obwohl die wald-und wanderwege grösstenteils eingetragen sind)

ich kann zwar nicht für alle sprechen, aber die bike-kollegen die ich
persönlich kenne sind durchweg umgängige zeitgenossen. wir bemühen uns
rücksicht auf wege und spaziergänger zu nehmen (auch wenn es uns manche
leute schwermachen). den brodenbacher weg nutze ich schon seit 1995,
eine unangenehme begegnung hatte ich in all der zeit nur einmal(!) >
hundehalter mit unangeleintem, bissigem hund...

ich hoffe das ihnen meine antworten weiterhelfen eine faire lösung zu
erarbeiten.
mfg
blahblahblah (meine adresse)_


----------



## Hein (19. September 2001)

Hi Koblenzer,

ich hoffe für Euch, dass Äusserungen zu 4 u. 5 keine negativen Überraschungen bringen.

Ich drück Euch die Daumen.


----------



## TresXF (20. September 2001)

hi hein, ich denk mal nicht. bei uns gibt es wirklich sehr viele singletrails, die könnte man garnicht (dauerhaft) mit schildern zupflastern. mir gehts bei dieser sache auch eher ums prinzip. an solche "verbote" hält sich eh keiner, wie die spuren belegen... so obrigkeitsgläubig wie manche es haben wollen, sind die leute mittlerweile nämlich nicht mehr


----------



## X-Präsi (20. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von TresXF _
> *...so obrigkeitsgläubig wie manche es haben wollen, sind die leute mittlerweile nämlich nicht mehr   *



wir hatten bei uns im binger wald schon mal dieselben probleme, haben aber sperrungen mit verschiedenen argumenten abwenden können.

in unserer nähe, in bad kreuznach (home of "ibc-chief" thomas) hat man allerdings gnadenlos einen der geilsten trails entgegen aller vernünftigen argumente mit den netten schildchen gesperrt *grrrh* und das obwohl einem auf dem trail wirklich selten fußgänger unterwegs begegnen...

und zum zivilen ungehorsam:

als dimbo und club-präservativ muß ich ja den legalen weg vertreten, aber ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt abgerollt, als ich mitbekam, dass ein bekannter mehr verbotsschilder im keller hatte als das forstamt im bauhof 
allerdings hat man im neuen haushaltsjahr dann wieder kohle für neue schilder gehabt und so hoch aufgehängt, dass man sie ohne leiter nicht mehr abmontieren kann. dadurch sind sie bei normaler fahrt aber irgendwie nicht mehr zu sehen...

ist ja aber irgendwie nicht sinn der sache. es muß doch möglich sein, echte kompromisse zu finden. der hier vorgeschlagene kompromiss ist keiner (wer will schon waldautobahn als ersatz). in kreuznach hat man gar nicht mit sich reden lassen. den eindruck habe ich hier nicht... der herr bürgermeister hat wohl einfach dem größeren druck nachgegeben... 

ich weiß ja, dass einige nicht viel von orgas wie der dimb halten (gelle tresxf  ), aber sie hat schon oft geholfen, trails offen zu halten.


----------



## Heimwerker King (22. September 2001)

Hallo Leute,

wünsche euch vielerfolg beim Kampf um den Trail. Bei uns haben einige Biker schon selbst Schilder (Papier in  Klarsichthülle), an unübersichtlichen Stellen, mit dem Hinweis "Vorsichtig Fahren", aufgehängt.  Dies schützt Ortsunkundige vor Überraschungen und verhindert villeicht eine Sperrung, weil es nicht zu Unfällen kommt.

Gruß
Lord

PS: Hat schon mal einer erlebt, das Trails für "Rotsocken" gesperrt wurden.


----------



## Ennox (5. Dezember 2001)

Nein, gesperrte Trails für Rotsocken kenn ich nicht...  

Aber könnte man, wenn nichts mehr geht, eine Sperrung des Trails unter der Woche erreichen? Dann zieht das Argument mit den Kiddies nicht mehr (und ich denk mal das deren Eltern einen Großteil des "Ärgers", von dem der BM spricht, ausgemacht haben) und ihr könnt den Trail noch in eure längeren Touren mit einbinden.

Und passt bloß auf, dass einige den Trail unerlaubt fahren, könnte nach hinten losgehen und alle Bemühungen wären umsonst gewesen... wenn die Schilder natürlich Thor geopfert wurden - woher sollst grade DU wissen, dass du da nicht fahren darfst?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

